# I'm looking forward to moving



## ZeNono

Hello,

How could I say, for example : I'm looking forward to moving ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Madrid1234

"ik zie er naar uit om te verhuizen"


----------



## Salmantina

You could also say: "ik *verheug me erop* om te gaan verhuizen"
When I think of a translation of "to look forward to" I immediately think of "zich ergens op verheugen"

Greetings


----------



## John-Paul

Agree with the translations, but, I've never heard a Dutch person say: I'm looking forward to moving. "We gaan lekker verhuizen" - that's the phrase that comes to mind.

yours,


----------



## ZeNono

Bedankt iedereen


----------



## awanzi

On the other hand in Belgium they are used to say "ik kijk er naar uit om te verhuizen" or "ik zie 't zitten om te verhuizen". "Ik verheug me"  Is mostly used in a formal way.


----------



## JanWillem

Most Dutchies are 'home sweet home' and don't look forward to moving anyway 
Although it might seem a bit weird, I'd rather use "ik verheug me" in informal conversations than "ik zie/kijk er naar uit". Also, I often use "ik heb zin in" (or "ik heb zin om te +infinitive) for this purpose, although this might sound as if suddenly the thought of moving popped up, 'hey I feel like moving!'


----------



## luckylittlelady

awanzi said:


> On the other hand in Belgium they are used to say "ik kijk er naar uit om te verhuizen" or "ik zie 't zitten om te verhuizen". "Ik verheug me" Is mostly used in a formal way.


 
Belgium and nederland arent so far apart but the language is sometimes completely different...what "awanzi" says is what we use in belgium.


----------

